
Questioning Truth, Reality and the Role of Science - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://www.quantamagazine.org/questioning-truth-reality-and-the-role-of-science-20180524/
======
AboutTheWhisles
Why would you question truth and reality? Why not try to find truth and
reality instead?

~~~
s-shellfish
Asking a question is the same as pursuing the answer

~~~
sonnyblarney
This is a brilliant answer.

(Possibly against the rules here to post such a thing, but oh well, report me
if you must ...)

